# Auswahlmenü + Abhängigkeit erstellen



## VioX (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 

ich erstelle gerade ein Menü mit Java , jedoch schaffe ich es nicht eine Abhängigkeit zwischen den einzelnen Pull Down zu erstellen, sitze schon seid Stunden dran, finde aber keine Lösungen bzw. Lösungsansätze die funktionen.

Bitte um Hilfe, würde mich sehr freuen.

Quelltext:


```
function update_auswahl() 
{ 
   var kategorieAuswahl = document.forms.verzeichnis.kategorie; 
   var unterkategorieAuswahl = document.forms.verzeichnis.unterkategorie; 
   var aufbuegeAuswahl = document.forms.verzeichnis.aufbuege; // Axel 
   unterkategorieAuswahl.options.length = 0; // DropDown Menü entleeren 
   aufbuegeAuswahl.options.length = 0; // DropDown Menü entleeren 
      var x = document.forms.verzeichnis.x; // Axel 
   x.options.length = 0; // DropDown Menü entleeren 
   
    
   if (kategorieAuswahl.options[kategorieAuswahl.selectedIndex].value == "Bugstrahlruder BTAC") 
   { 
      unterkategorieAuswahl.options[0] = new Option("1,4 kw Motorleistung"); 
      unterkategorieAuswahl.options[1] = new Option("EV1 (silber farben)"); 
      unterkategorieAuswahl.options[2] = new Option("1,8 kw Motorleistung"); 
      unterkategorieAuswahl.options[3] = new Option("2,0 kw Motorleistung"); 
      unterkategorieAuswahl.options[4] = new Option("3,0 kw Motorleistung"); 
      // Ab hier wird das untere gefuellt 
	  
      aufbuegeAuswahl.options[0] = new Option("Schubkraft 200 Kgf"); 
      aufbuegeAuswahl.options[1] = new Option("Schubkraft 250 Kgf"); 
      aufbuegeAuswahl.options[2] = new Option("Schubkraft 300 Kgf"); 
      aufbuegeAuswahl.options[3] = new Option("Schubkraft 400 Kgf"); 
   } 
   else if (kategorieAuswahl.options[kategorieAuswahl.selectedIndex].value == "Bugstrahlruder BTQ") 
   { 
      unterkategorieAuswahl.options[0] = new Option("1,4 kw Motorleistung"); 
      unterkategorieAuswahl.options[1] = new Option("1,5 kw Motorleistung"); 
   } 
   else if (kategorieAuswahl.options[kategorieAuswahl.selectedIndex].value == "xxx") // Axel 
   { 
      unterkategorieAuswahl.options[0] = new Option("Material"); 
   } 
  if (unterkategorieAuswahl.options[unterkategorieAuswahl.selectedIndex].value == "2,0 kw Motorleistung")
   { 
x.options[0] = new Option("Material1"); 
x.options[1] = new Option("Material2"); 
}
```


Die 2.0 kw Motorleistung, wenn ich drauf klicke, sollte er "x" auch anzeigen mit Pull downs, jedoch klappt dies nicht.


----------

